# May LM Theme Voting



## bdcharles (Apr 25, 2018)

Step right up 'n' cast your votes. We have, for your consideration, the above.


----------



## bdcharles (May 1, 2018)

Hmm, four votes for four different prompts, resulting in something of a deadlock ... I think I am going to skip the LM this month, make it a fallow May so to speak. Let your minds wander


----------



## bdcharles (May 2, 2018)

bdcharles said:


> Hmm, four votes for four different prompts, resulting in something of a deadlock ... I think I am going to skip the LM this month, make it a fallow May so to speak. Let your minds wander



Change of plan - I shall let the gods of randomness decide on one, and post it up later today. The LM lives!


----------

